# A little silver, a little gold



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 12, 2017)

Bought some sterling and some goldfilled and karat jewelry when the opportunity came up the other day. Since the only thing left of my recent toll refine was getting rid of tin before dissolving foils in ar (and the settling was going painfully slow), I started some stuff.



1.8lbs of sterling


Cemented silver


After rinsing it into a beaker.



The gold I was able to buy, 118 g is goldfill, the remainder is karat.
I already got it in solution and dropped, its washing up now. As well as the silicon toll. So, I will have some melted gold soon enough.(but not too soon :wink


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 12, 2017)

Heck yea that's a nice amount of both!!!


----------



## Palladium (Apr 12, 2017)

Are you treating the nitric that comes off the gold filled pretreatment to recover the silver? If so how?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 12, 2017)

Palladium said:


> Are you treating the nitric that comes off the gold filled pretreatment to recover the silver? If so how?



I just cement on copper. 
I dont like making more AgCl for myself than I already get.

If, for some reason I was heavy handed with my last additions, I use that for the next goldfill dissolve.

I havent ran a whole lot of white gold, so the pgm's getting caught in my anode bag are pretty minimal so far.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 12, 2017)

Button from the goldfilled and karat gold, as well as the last half+ of the silicon toll.



Close up of the karat recovered button.
I need a new torch... Bad, keeps contaminating my dishes and melts. This button turned up a little better, as I added a pinch of nitre and borax a couple times.



Silver cement, almost dried. Will be melted tomorrow for the cell. (with a REAL torch...not this mapp gas joke)
...hmm, shot or anode bar.. Decisions...decisions...


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 12, 2017)

Looking good, looking good!!!!!  :G


----------



## Palladium (Apr 12, 2017)

When you get some crystals if the ebay fellow don't want them let me know. I got someone else who might want some.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 13, 2017)

Palladium said:


> When you get some crystals if the ebay fellow don't want them let me know. I got someone else who might want some.



Pm sent


----------



## kurtak (Apr 13, 2017)

> I think I need a bigger beaker



Chris

Concerning doing larger batches of silver - instead of working out of beakers - get a SS pot - the one in the pic is a 2 gallon pot that I got from Dollar General a couple years ago for something like $8 - $10 --- it non-magnetic SS - the SS is actually fairly thin but it has done "many" pounds of silver

One thing you need to do though - is you need to get rid of the rivets that hold the handles on the pot & replace them with SS screws & nuts as the rivets don't hold up to the nitric

I have 3 of these 2 gallon SS pots & as well one 5 gallon SS pot that I use for nitric work (dissolving silver or copper) --- they are better then plastic buckets (for nitric work) because you can put them on a hot plate & there is no worries of them breaking (like a beaker) when doing large batches 

Opps - Edited to add picture

Kurt


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks Kurt, I hope to be doing a much much larger batch of silver contacts next monday or tuesday, so I will be grabbing a large stainless pot. ..dont want to scratch or break my new(ish) big beakers.


----------

